# Inis solo mit Level 85



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Moin, es gab ja schon Threads zum Thema, doch da man nun 85 ist sieht das solo-clearen der Inis doch anders aus. Bis Anzu (nein er droppt die Zügel des Rabenfürsten einfach noch nicht bei mir) braucht man keine 10 Minuten mehr egal mit welcher Klasse und Lich-King-Heroes werden auch interessant. Was habt Ihr schon probiert würd mich interessieren und mit welcher Klasse ?


----------



## Benon (17. Februar 2011)

Hmm hab schon mit so ziemlich jeder Klasse (Hexer, Mage, Hunter, Paladin, Krieger, Schurke hauptsächlich, Schami und Priester eher weniger, halt alle ausser DK  )Soloprojekte gehabt, meistens jedeoch mit Paladin oder Hunter. 

Solo gelegt hab ich bis jetz: 

Classic Dungeons
Classic Raids (ausser Aq40 ganz, Pechschwingenhort nocht nicht besucht)

BC Dungeons
BC Heros
BC Raids (Von jeder ini etwas, ausser Sunwell)
Doomwalker vor BT
Gruul 
Magtheridon

Wotlk Dungeons
Wotlk Heros (bis auf Grube, HdR)
Naxx angefangen, allerdings aus Zeitgründen aufgehört
Flammenleviatan

LG Benon


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Februar 2011)

Also heroische BC-Instanzen sowie MC/ Zul Gurub/ AQ 20 und auch Zul Aman (mit Tankskillung) konnte man auch auf 80 schon problemlos abfarmen - war da jede ID drin als Retri (außer ZA, da Protskillung mit Retri-Equip). Mit 85 ist auch ZA als Retri kein Thema, hab darüber hinaus bisher solo versucht:

- Höhle des Schlangenschreins (allerdings Protskillung mit Retri-Equip): Leotheras der Blinde und Morogrimm Gezeitenwandler down, Tiefenlord Karathress und Hydross der Unstete hab ich solo nicht geschafft weil der Schaden einfach irgendwann zu hoch wurde

- AQ 40: bis Fankriss wars kein Thema, aber dieser blöde Käfer stackt einen Debuff der nicht mal durch Gottesschild entfernbar ist und es haut einen schlicht aus den Latschen (falls wer Tipps dafür oder dagegen hat her damit)

- WotLK (als Retri):
Seelenschmiede hero: als Retri solo clear (Schwertgriff farmen wegen Questreihe)
Grube von Saron hero: Garfrost und Ick/ Krick down, aber am Aufstieg zum Endboss sind dann zuviele Mobs
Hallen der Reflexion hero: versucht, aber spätestens bei der 2. Addwelle wird man überrannt
restliche WotLK-Heros sind easy going

Geht also mittlerweile noch einiges mehr als auf 80 und man kann gut daran verdienen.^^


----------



## Benon (17. Februar 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> AQ 40: bis Fankriss wars kein Thema, aber dieser blöde Käfer stackt einen Debuff der nicht mal durch Gottesschild entfernbar ist und es haut einen schlicht aus den Latschen (falls wer Tipps dafür oder dagegen hat her damit)
> 
> Grube von Saron: ...aber am Aufstieg zum Endboss sind dann zuviele Mobs



Zu Fankriss: Entweder du gehst als Retri rein und versuchst dann mit dem Richterurteil wegzukommen, oder als Tank mit nem Boosttrank.

Wenn du glück hast kannst du auch nach dem Eckenport recht schnell weg du musst ja nur 15Sekunden von ihm wegsein das der Debuff ausläuft 


Zu der Grube: Unsichtbarkeitstrank + Speedtrank ftw  den Speedtrank vorher zünden (ich weiß nicht ob dadurch die unsichtbarkeit sonst bricht) danach haste bei dem großen Unsichtbarkeitstrank 18Sekunden zeit


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Februar 2011)

Mit mancher Klasse und gutem Gear und viiiiel Skill sind auch Cata heroes machbar 


http://manaflask.com...-doch-auch-solo


Im Jäger-Forum gibt´s nen eigenen Sticky-Guide für Soloing - halt angepasst an Jäger, die haben da halt spezielle Möglichkeiten


----------



## Benon (17. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mit mancher Klasse und gutem Gear und viiiiel Skill sind auch Cata heroes machbar
> 
> 
> http://manaflask.com...-doch-auch-solo
> ...



Naja mittlerweile nicht mehr, die Möglichkeit mehrere Mobs in der Eisfalle zu halten ist futsch^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Naja mittlerweile nicht mehr, die Möglichkeit mehrere Mobs in der Eisfalle zu halten ist futsch^^



Ah, der packt das!

2 gehen nicht, aber 1 permanent .....dann noch Wyvern,Streuschuss,Aggro-Ping-Pong.....^^


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Zu Fankriss: Entweder du gehst als Retri rein und versuchst dann mit dem Richterurteil wegzukommen, oder als Tank mit nem Boosttrank.
> 
> Wenn du glück hast kannst du auch nach dem Eckenport recht schnell weg du musst ja nur 15Sekunden von ihm wegsein das der Debuff ausläuft


Ah ja, guter Ansatz. Werds mal so versuchen.


----------



## Izara (17. Februar 2011)

Da ich bisher nur meine Hexe auf 85 hab, hab ich mir ihr halt nur die BC Inis und Turm Utgarde hc gemacht ^^ Anzu und der Drache wollen nicht droppen, aber wenigstens den Falkenschreiter mit täglich 10 min Aufwand geholt *jubel* zu lvl 80 Zeiten war für nen Hexer selbst TdM hc lästig. -.- Diese fiesen Manawyrmer, die ständig in riesen Gruppen auf mich eingeprügelt haben, waren nervig    Jetzt bombt man problemlos alles auf einmal um und hat nicht mal die hälfte an Lebenspunkten eingebüßt. Fein ^^ Turm Utgarde hc wär allerdings ohne CC unmöglich für nen Stoffi


----------



## Blackos (17. Februar 2011)

ich hab bis jetz trash von steinener kern down + alle wotlk hcs außer grube und hdr


----------



## Saji (18. Februar 2011)

Ich mach täglich mit meiner Schattenpriesterin TDM normal und hero. Ich will einfach die Kugel, das Mount und das Küken haben! =3

Achja, passt zwar nicht ganz, aber trotzdem: HDZ3 letztens zu dritt gemacht. Endboss war etwas nervig wegen dem Hochwerfen, aber sonst war alles Easy Mode. Mit viel Talent vielleicht sogar ganz leicht alleine machbar?


----------



## Cazor (18. Februar 2011)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren.
TdM undso ging ja mit 80 auch shcon ganz leicht.
Aus meiner Gilde gehen welche den Protodrachen Turm Utgarde solo farmen.
Ich mach in Kara jetzt den Trash zusammen mit dem Boss.. geht schneller.
MC Solo ist auch kein Ding mehr, wenn man bei Ragnaros richtig steht (in der Lava landen gibt keinen Fallschaden *hust*). Früher hat mich Gehennas mit seinem Fluuuuch immer ausgebremst, der hat jetzt keine Chance mehr.
AQ20, BC heros, Doomwalker hab ich mit 80 gemacht.

Kazzak? Aq40? WotLK heros? noch nicht getestet, sollte aber gehen. Vielleicht sogar was in Naxx.. ohne tote Grubenratte.


----------



## Premier Loctate (18. Februar 2011)

Also immoment mache ich Steinerner Kern NH die ersten 2 Bosse als DK solo, geht eigtl ganz gut


----------



## Benon (18. Februar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Kazzak? Aq40? WotLK heros? noch nicht getestet, sollte aber gehen. Vielleicht sogar was in Naxx.. ohne tote Grubenratte.



Kazzak seit Cata leider noch nicht gesehen, Aq40 geht nur bis zu den Twins solo, da diese nicht zusammenstehen dürfen, evtl Petklassen könnten das noch schaffen, Naxx geht angeblich, habe selbst aber nur den Trash gelegt bis jetzt.


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bis Anzu (nein er droppt die Zügel des Rabenfürsten einfach noch nicht bei mir)



Grad eben gedroppt bei mir! <3


TDM hab ich auch Kugel, Mount und Pet..war aber TDM 50x und Sethekk jetzt 75x drin.

Es geht so gut wie alles als Retri ausm BC und Wotlk Content.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Grad eben gedroppt bei mir! <3



ph ----- aber gz ich versuchs heut abend wieder...und täglich grüßt der Anzu....


----------



## Mingxie (19. Februar 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> - AQ 40: bis Fankriss wars kein Thema, aber dieser blöde Käfer stackt einen Debuff der nicht mal durch Gottesschild entfernbar ist und es haut einen schlicht aus den Latschen (falls wer Tipps dafür oder dagegen hat her damit)



Bei dem Käfer sind Eier die ihn verlangsamen, also seine Laufgeschwindigkeit zurücksetzen. Du kannst ihn ja dann solange kiten bis der Debuff abläuft.


----------



## Danf (20. Februar 2011)

Servus, ich als Hunter habe nun schon einiges geschafft:

Classic:
sämtlich 5er instanzen.
AQ 20 - clear
AQ 40 - einige Bosse, allerdings nicht weiter versucht weil extrem zeitaufwändig (die lauferei -.-)
MC - clear
BWL - clear bis auf den ersten boss, da experimentiere ich noc mit einer BM Sklliung rum, sodas evtl. mein pet einfach alle mobs nimmt und ich die Eier kill.. leider doch recht tricky.
zu 80 das alte ony - clear

BC:
sämtlich nhc/HC instanzen
Kara - clear
Maggi - clear
Gruul - clear
Fds/TK - 3/4 down (solarian nicht down, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen... und ja, ich hab Kael'thas, nach insg. 14 Stunden und einigen dummen bugs, solo gelegt.
SSC - alle bis auf vashj.. schlicht nich machbar
MH - clear
BT: Clear bis auf den ersten Boss, den "Geister"Boss und council.. council evtl. machbar, die beiden anderen aber nicht

Wotlk:
Naxx: spinnen 2/3, Maexxna 30% enrage nicht machbar im mom..., gothik down, 4 hourseman und razuvius zuviel incoming dmg..., flickwerk und die beiden folgende down (der hund war sehr sehr schwer), thaddius schaff ich wegen dem anfang leider nicht.. saphiron down, kel thuzad wegen dem eisblock nicht zu schaffen als petklasse...
Sartharion: 2 kleine adds und sartharion selber down.
ICC: lord down

Cata:
-

MFG
Danf

PS: die schwereren kills (naxx, icc, kael'thas) hab ich mit viel aufwand, gold und gutem gear (ilvl 363 schnitt) gelegt.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (20. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ph ----- aber gz ich versuchs heut abend wieder...und täglich grüßt der Anzu....



naja dauert nen bisschen mit anzu ^^ habe ihn auch vor einer weile bekommen


HAbe eigentlich schon alle heros von wotlk abwärts durchaußergrube und hdr, und bei aq 40 bei den beiden bossen vorm endboss, kp wie ich die tot bekommen soll^^


----------



## Fumika (20. Februar 2011)

Glaub ja gern das Gruul gepackt wurde aber seid ihr auch alleine an Maulgar vorbei gekommen ? soweit ich weis CC euch der hexer während das ganzen kampfes (Fear ,Todesmantel) der schami frogt euch usw usw


----------



## Sinthorass (20. Februar 2011)

mit was für'n nen Scheiss sich die Leute beschäftigen, Weltklasse


----------



## sharas1 (20. Februar 2011)

Sinthorass schrieb:


> mit was für'n nen Scheiss sich die Leute beschäftigen, Weltklasse



Wayne interessiert denn deine meinung dazu? 
Bei so einem Kommentar wohl keine sau....

/quit forumaccount

biiiiiitteeeeee mach.......


----------



## TheGui (20. Februar 2011)

Fumika schrieb:


> Glaub ja gern das Gruul gepackt wurde aber seid ihr auch alleine an Maulgar vorbei gekommen ? soweit ich weis CC euch der hexer während das ganzen kampfes (Fear ,Todesmantel) der schami frogt euch usw usw



maulgar is sowas von lucksache, habs mit dem DK beim ersten versuch gepackt... und beim nächsten mal hab ichs nach 5x wipen aufgegeben >_>


----------



## piddybundy (20. Februar 2011)

@sinthorass
So lernt man seine Klasse spielen.Ist auch für Cata Raids nicht schädlich.
Ausserdem ist die Hauptbotschaft von WOW Spaß zu haben....


----------



## Chregi (20. Februar 2011)

hey ihr

ich zock grad n dudu hoch! was is so machbar mit dem? und wo gibt es am meisten gold (von den machbaren natürlich )

gruss vangir


----------



## Cantharion (20. Februar 2011)

Sinthorass schrieb:


> mit was für'n nen Scheiss sich die Leute beschäftigen, Weltklasse



du meinst z.B. im Forum rumtrollen statt was sinnvolles zu machen?


----------



## Dragon02031987 (20. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mit mancher Klasse und gutem Gear und viiiiel Skill sind auch Cata heroes machbar
> 
> 
> http://manaflask.com...-doch-auch-solo
> ...



geile methode um an chaoskugeln zu kommen ohne das einer die wegwürfelt


----------



## Cytoshape (20. Februar 2011)

Dragon02031987 schrieb:


> geile methode um an chaoskugeln zu kommen ohne das einer die wegwürfelt



Joa schon, aber mir wär es zu zeitaufwändig es so zu machen^^ Da würde ich es lieber in kauf nehmen, dass mir die Kugel weggewürfelt würde.
Aber den skill dafür muss man auch erstmal haben *sabber*


----------



## Danf (20. Februar 2011)

Cata heros sind als hunter nicht mehr machbar, da man nicht mehr multiCCen kann (gleichzeitig 3 mobs in falle halten)


----------



## Super PePe (26. Februar 2011)

zwar nicht solo aber dennoch recht amüsant:
naxx10 komplett zu 4. (1T/3dds davon 1H) incl. aller AV 90min
naxx25 komplett zu 6. (1T/ 4dds davon 1T(Hybrid)/ 1H) incl. AV 175min 
obsi 10 3d zu 3. (1T/2dd) <20min


----------



## Millwall (26. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Hmm hab schon mit so ziemlich jeder Klasse ((...)Schurke hauptsächlich(...))Soloprojekte gehabt(...)
> 
> (...)Pechschwingenhort nocht nicht besucht(...)






Kannst du als Schurke vergessen, da der erste Boss alleine nicht möglich ist. Aber eine Klasse mit Pet könnte es evtl mit einiger Übung packen.





Ich mache im Moment spaßhalber die ganzen Classic Raids (MC bis Golemagg, AQ 20 3 von 6, AQ 40 den ersten Boss, mehr hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht versucht, aber da müsste noch ein bisschen was gehen) und werde dann bald mal die BC Raids solo antesten. Aber einige machen mir hier mit Ihren Erfolgen schon Mut, dass da als Schurke evtl einiges geht


----------



## Super PePe (27. Februar 2011)

bt: Naj (2)
Supremus (solo)
Teron (solo)


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (30. März 2011)

So ich post auch ma rein, grabe den Thread damit zwar wieder aus aber besser als einen neuen aufzumachen. 

*Hexenmeister*

*Classic:*

Zg Komplett (80)

AQ40 5 (80/85) 
Skeram auf 80 und rest auf 85

AQ20 Komplett (80)

Geschmolzener Kern 2 Bosse (80)

*Burning Crusade:*

Magtheridons Kammer (85)

Verdammnislord Kazzak (80)

Karazhan 7/10 (80)

Festung der Stürme 3/4 (85)

Schwarzer Tempel zweiten Boss (85)

Zul'Aman Komplett (85)

Hyjal 3/5 (85)

*Wrath of the Lichking:*

Sartharion 5% (85)

Naxxramas 4/14 (85)

Ony erste Phase (85)


*Paladin*

AQ40 Skeram und Schlachtwache (80)

Wer ma gucken will mein Youtube Kanal


----------



## MoonFrost (30. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> maulgar is sowas von lucksache, habs mit dem DK beim ersten versuch gepackt... und beim nächsten mal hab ichs nach 5x wipen aufgegeben >_>




joa da ist viel glück bei. am meisten nervt das gefrosche vom shami...


----------



## sensêij1988 (30. März 2011)

In Inis geh ich schon sogut wie nicht mehr (außer TdM HC für Mount und Pet)




Aber als Blut DK und Jäger auf jeden machbar sind Archavon.

Koralon (mit genügend Schaden)




Atm häng ich mitm Jäger an Onyxia dran. (die will einfach ne aufn Boden der Tatsachen zurückkommen).

Und sobal mir jemand mal den Schuppen aufgemacht hat gehts Malygos an den Kragen


----------



## MoonFrost (30. März 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> In Inis geh ich schon sogut wie nicht mehr (außer TdM HC für Mount und Pet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als hunter ist ony freeloot (bmskillung) die einzige klasse wo man wirklich bei ihr nichts können muss. Der trick ist, mit deiner schildkröte am ende der inni zu tanken (pets ham ja ne ganz kleine aggrorange) und immer wenn die großen adds angelaufen kommen stellst du dich einfach tot bevor sie zu dicht an der schildkröte sind. dann laufen die nämlich zurück. bei welpen geht das glaub ich nicht aber die sind ja 1shot wonder 

Alle anderen klassen müssen sich leider mit den adds rumschlagen, was mich als hexer immer verzweifeln lässt^^ wenn da jemand für hexer tips hat her damit. need das mount^^ das gleiche geht übrigens auch für maly. ich komm zwar schon recht weit bei ihm aber irgendwie will er nicht sterben. da sind videoguides auch gerne gesehen^^

Und was sonnst alles solo geht oder ging als WL.

ZG komplett(80)
MC komplett(80)
AQ20 komplett(80)
BWL nur 2ten boss getestet (erster ist meiner meinung nach unmöglich auf 80+)
Kara komplett(85 erste hälfte aber auch schon auf 80 erfolgreich gelegt)
Gruuls lair komplett(85)
Magtheridon komplett nach patch 4.0(80)
SSC ka is zu lang her das ich da mal versucht hab was zu solon^^
FDS komplett inklusive keal(85)
Turmhc mountboss (80)
restlichen hcs außer occulus endboss (85 easy to go)
ZA vergessen. auch komplett inklusive überflüssigem timerun+30min oder so (85) 
naxx 4/x (85)


----------



## Nisbo (30. März 2011)

Sagt mal wie macht ihr Maggi ? Ich habe das als Bär versucht (vor dem DMG nerv) da war erstmal der Trash schon nervig aber ging.
Dann in der Kammer selber sind ja auch noch TrashMobs und die bekomme ich einfach nicht down, fear usw

Einige sagen ja ignorieren nur fear ignorieren ist nicht so lustig ^^


----------



## MoonFrost (30. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie macht ihr Maggi ? Ich habe das als Bär versucht (vor dem DMG nerv) da war erstmal der Trash schon nervig aber ging.
> Dann in der Kammer selber sind ja auch noch TrashMobs und die bekomme ich einfach nicht down, fear usw
> 
> Einige sagen ja ignorieren nur fear ignorieren ist nicht so lustig ^^




die fearn?^^ ich schlag den ersten mitm pet an. warte bis die andern (glaub4) angelatscht komm. wenn die da sind roflkopter von der wache an+dämoform+deamonsoul+alles was pewpew macht+feuerbrandaura+hellfire+infernal. dann liegen eigendlich alle. die 1-2 höllenbestien die spawnen ignoriere ich gekonnt weil die ja eh nichts machen. und dann wird maggi genuked. ka ob du als tank genug aoe machst bzw. gegen die heilung von denen gegen-dps-sen kannst


----------



## Cantharion (30. März 2011)

Sinthorass schrieb:


> mit was für'n nen Scheiss sich die Leute beschäftigen, Weltklasse



Wenn Leute daran Spaß haben lass sie.
Ich finde raiden ist komplett hohl und ich würde eher mit WoW aufhören als mir feste Termine zu machen, aber wenn Leute Spaß daran haben bitte!
Toleranz ftw, auch wenn man die Meinung nicht teilt.

Zum Thema:
Hab als Blut DK (326er gear oder so) ZA timerun (hexxlord ist nervend) und Kara (bis auf das Schachevent und den Prinzen weil ich an Schach verzweifelt bin) und Magtheridon solo gemacht.
Und natürlich leichte Sachen wie tdm hc und sethekk hc die jede Klasse schafft.


----------



## campino76 (30. März 2011)

also mit meiner kriegerin gehts immer problemlos..auch mit fear. ich kill den trash davor, dann rein und auf die adds.. irgendwann kommt maggi dazu, dann mach ich meinen hauptschaden nur noch auf ihn.. die grossen adds sterben langsam durch den aoe, die kleinen adds heilen sich, die tank ich durch. irgendwann liegt dann maggi im dreck. die kleinen adds, die sich dauernd heilen krieg ich nicht down, aber da mach ich einfach schattenmimik (nachtelf sei dank ), die adds verschwinden und ich muss maggi nur noch looten


----------



## Stevesteel (30. März 2011)

hm, FDS komplett inklusive keal(85) als WL?
Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben.
Wie hast du denn die Adds und ihre Fähigkeiten von dir runterbekommen?
Die machen doch Gedankenkontrolle usw.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, FDS komplett inklusive keal(85) als WL?
> Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben.
> Wie hast du denn die Adds und ihre Fähigkeiten von dir runterbekommen?
> Die machen doch Gedankenkontrolle usw.




genau so wie der dk ders gemacht hat. guck bei youtube da gibts auch vids wie nen hexer es gelegt hat (nicht ich) Und gedankenkontrolle is ziehmlich wayne weil dein char nicht durchgehend da drin ist und in der zeit wo dus net bist dots+pet voll heilen. habs aber auch nur 1mal gemacht der zeitaufwand ist es nicht wert. die ganze inni vorclearen dauert schon lange. und der fight an sich ka. aber schätzungsweise ne halbe stunde würd ich schon sagen. nimm 2leute mit oder 3 und die ganze aktion dauert nurnoch 5min...

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mahwh-cKV4A


----------



## Falarnia (31. März 2011)

@Danf

Du schreibst das du Mount Hyal clear hast als Hunter.

Wie bist du denn bei dem vierten Boss (Azgalor glaub ich) dem Verdammniss Debuff entkommen? 
Der killt dich ja auf jeden Fall. Hatte ihn auch versucht aber egal was ich mache, den Debuff krieg ich immer.

Bitte um ein paar Tipps


----------



## Kyrador (31. März 2011)

Falarnia schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn bei dem vierten Boss (Azgalor glaub ich) dem Verdammniss Debuff entkommen?
> Der killt dich ja auf jeden Fall. Hatte ihn auch versucht aber egal was ich mache, den Debuff krieg ich immer.



*hüstel*
Doom: Casted every 45-50 seconds on a random target, it places a debuff on the player which will kill the player after 20 seconds. When the target dies, it will spawn a Lesser Doomguard with 62,000 health on the spot of the dead player that should be tanked. *The ability is not used on the main tank* and cannot be removed or avoided in any way by any immunity.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> Doom: Casted every 45-50 seconds on a random target, it places a debuff on the player which will kill the player after 20 seconds. When the target dies, it will spawn a Lesser Doomguard with 62,000 health on the spot of the dead player that should be tanked. *The ability is not used on the main tank* and cannot be removed or avoided in any way by any immunity.





Ok, aber als Hunter tankt wohl das Pet, oder?


Oder spottest du vorher ab?


----------



## Tamîkus (31. März 2011)

Ich zähl ma auf was ich als Hunter scho Solo gemacht hab:

MC Clear

AQ 20 Clear

AQ 40 nur ersten boss getryt

ZG vor Cata Clear

Maghis Kammer Clear

SSC Hydros und Lurker down

FDS Alar Voidreaver und Kealthas down arbeite noch an Solarian

ZA Clear

Gruul Solo den ersten boss mit nem freund Gelegt

Vortexgipfel NH die ersten 2 bosse

Steinernerkern NH die ersten 2 bosse

MH Ersten boss getryrt net geschaft

BT ersten boss getryt sah gut aus und bleibe dran 

da geht ne menge wen man sich etwas mit seiner klasse auskennt


----------



## Kyrador (31. März 2011)

Da ich keinen Jäger spiele, kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen. Aber ich würde schon vermuten, dass man dann eben den Begleiter kurzfristig aus passiv setzt, den ablenkenden Schuß einsetzt und sobald die Verdammnis-Abklingzeit vorbei ist, den Begleiter eben wieder auf defensiv / offensiv.
Aber das müsste dir ein Jäger, der Azgalor bereits alleine besiegt hat, besser sagen können.


----------



## Falarnia (31. März 2011)

also die ersten 3 bosse schafft man mit einem jäger obwohl der 2. ganz schön lange und nervig sein kann.
aber der vierte mit dem debuff........ hab totstellen versucht, LoS versucht. Garnicht erst in den kampf eingreifen sondern erstmal thrall alleine machen. hat nichts funktioniert. 
Deswegen fänd ich einen Tipp schön :-)


----------



## frufoo (31. März 2011)

mitm priester ises leider noch immer sehr zäh solo durch die wotlk-heros zu farmen........


----------

